# Supplies



## ilikesilver (Feb 25, 2013)

starting receiving supplies finally in the mail today, its a start!!


----------



## ilikesilver (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry for the quality of the photos, blackberry, nuff said. the pan is for panning in vermont, a little something my wife and i are going to try out this summer. everything else, well u know.
tim


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 28, 2013)

Have a good time!


----------



## trashmasters (Mar 3, 2013)

One good thing about Prospecting is even if you don't find any GOLD.. You will have meet some very good friends and had a great time.

Good luck


----------



## butcher (Mar 3, 2013)

Just the excitement of those teeny tiny specks of gold in your pan glittering in the sun after a long day of panning will make you forget about all of the hard work you did to get them, another big plus is the enjoyment of the outdoors.

Practice with that pan in get a big tub of water, add a bunch of sand, gravel, rocks, and dirt to your pan, and get several small pieces of lead (like six pieces of varying sizes of lead, from teeny tiny to small nugget size), practice panning, in the tub of water, When you can pan out all of the rock sand and dirt and keep all of the lead in your pan when done (cleaned of most all of the black sands) you can keep gold in your pan, as gold has a specific gravity higher (heavier than lead), the tub will insure you do not loose the lead, or gold if you are panning concentrates from a day of mining. 

Fools gold will not stay in your pan, it will pan out long before lead will, many new miners get excited when panning in an area with pyrite, seeing the fools gold glittering in their pan, just knowing they are getting rich on fools gold, so you can also use the lead in your pan to tell if what you are seeing is fools gold or not.


----------



## ilikesilver (Apr 17, 2013)

weather is finally starting to turn nice, so looking forward to a nice long weekend of panning and camping.


----------

